# SLR Gear gets hold of a Sigma 1.4 Art to review



## Coolhandchuck (Apr 5, 2014)

Here's the link. 

http://slrgear.com/reviews/showproduct.php/product/1677/cat/30?utm_medium=referral&utm_source=pulsenews


----------



## drjlo (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank goodness the 50 ART is probably going to turn out to be a real deal. Now let's hope the other shoe (price) drops somewhere friendly ;D


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 5, 2014)

Coolhandchuck said:


> Here's the link.
> 
> http://slrgear.com/reviews/showproduct.php/product/1677/cat/30?utm_medium=referral&utm_source=pulsenews



Thanks so much for posting this! Very impressive lens indeed, quite a beauty. Check out the size of that front element…is that not bigger than the Canon f/1.2? Even if it’s not…I like how big it is.

However, this review lacks any mention of the bokeh quality and LOCA…which is of paramount importance on a fast aperture lens.

I suspect the Sigma will be noticeably below the sharpness of the Zeiss Otus, but it will still be more than sharp enough for literally everyone. It’s really just the background bokeh highlight smoothness that I would want to know about before seriously considering purchase. I also suspect my Cosina Voigtlander 58mm might be close or equal to the sharpness of this new Sigma lens. Of course the Voigt is fully manual, and likely has far worse bokeh and LOCA. It’s also a lot smaller and lighter, and has a metal body, yet with a “zeiss” feel to it.

I think I’ll be buying the Sigma 35mm Art, before I buy another 50mm lens. Does sound like I’ll really be missing out, though!


----------

